# Concussion  ;/



## Meena (Jan 9, 2019)

Just wanted you all to know that I'm being a bad girl right now, reading the Forum, because I got diagnosed with a concussion yesterday (happened wee hours of Saturday aka Friday night) and have been ordered:  Rest, NO screen time (computers, tv, etc), and not even to read a book!!  Through the end of the week!!!  OMG, what do they think I'm supposed to DO with all this sideline time??!??!?  The 3 days off of work is nice, but I can't think of what to use the time for with such severe restrictions...  [I could try my first CP batch, IF I had been able to find Lye in this wretched part of town]. 

Anyway, wanted you to know why you may not see me much ... or maybe you will anyway, since I am finding all of YOU and this subject Irresistible!!


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 9, 2019)

Yikes! That's going to be difficult.  I hope you're set up to enjoy some audio books; if not it should at least be a quick screen time thing to help you resist even more screen time.  While its not everyone's cup of tea; my young one and I enjoy listening to old radio programs like The Shadow and Fibber McGee and Molly (who are hilarious! )  There's a free app at Google Play.

Take care of your brain!


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 9, 2019)

Meena said:


> Just wanted you all to know that I'm being a bad girl right now, reading the Forum, because I got diagnosed with a concussion yesterday (happened wee hours of Saturday aka Friday night) and have been ordered:  Rest, NO screen time (computers, tv, etc), and not even to read a book!!  Through the end of the week!!!  OMG, what do they think I'm supposed to DO with all this sideline time??!??!?  The 3 days off of work is nice, but I can't think of what to use the time for with such severe restrictions...  [I could try my first CP batch, IF I had been able to find Lye in this wretched part of town].
> 
> Anyway, wanted you to know why you may not see me much ... or maybe you will anyway, since I am finding all of YOU and this subject Irresistible!!


Check mercantile and feed stores. They have them. I know the Co-Op up here in Brighton has lye, but I know you are down south. Reach out to Cee aka @Zany_in_CO - she might know of a place you can get it locally.


----------



## Meena (Jan 9, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Check mercantile and feed stores. They have them. I know the Co-Op up here in Brighton has lye, but I know you are down south. Reach out to Cee aka @Zany_in_CO - she might know of a place you can get it locally.



Thank you!  I believe Cee had told me Ace and/or the big box hardware stores, but neither carries 100% lye anymore (at least, not in this 'hood).  I'll reach out again for new suggestions because the more I think about it, this might be the perfect opportunity to get my feet wet (finally)!  I do Not do well with boredom!!  



lenarenee said:


> Yikes! That's going to be difficult.  I hope you're set up to enjoy some audio books; if not it should at least be a quick screen time thing to help you resist even more screen time.  While its not everyone's cup of tea; my young one and I enjoy listening to old radio programs like The Shadow and Fibber McGee and Molly (who are hilarious! )  There's a free app at Google Play.
> 
> Take care of your brain!



Thanks for the wonderful advice, lenarenee!  I'm about to go rest for a bit, again...


----------



## Dennis (Jan 9, 2019)

Sorry to hear.  Mama always told me nothing good ever happens after midnight but I had to find out for myself.  Seems she was quite often a smart, savvy lady.  Anyway, the guy pictured below recommends a lot of good music, plenty of munchies and since you're in Colorado, legal self  medication in the form of a certain legal green plant.  Still, three days is a lot of music and munchies so I think the audio books and soap making sound better.  The old radio programs are great and bring back memories.  Hope your recovery goes well.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 9, 2019)

Dennis said:


> since you're in Colorado, legal self medication in the form of a certain legal green plant.


I love how this is often the very first thing that people think of when they hear Colorado, even though we weren't the first and are not the only state to have legal recreational marijuana. 
(I voted for legalization and now truly regret it, as it has basically ruined our state - 80,000 new residents in 2017 alone! we are busting at the seams!!)


----------



## elevenbees (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi Meena - I am so sorry you have a concussion - I have been told that cool cloths on forehead and neck at 5 min max every 1/2 hour is very helpful - but also meditation and visualizations of your healthy working brain - hoping you are better soon


----------



## Chris_S (Jan 9, 2019)

Dennis said:


> Sorry to hear.  Mama always told me nothing good ever happens after midnight but I had to find out for myself.  Seems she was quite often a smart, savvy lady.  Anyway, the guy pictured below recommends a lot of good music, plenty of munchies and since you're in Colorado, legal self  medication in the form of a certain legal green plant.  Still, three days is a lot of music and munchies so I think the audio books and soap making sound better.  The old radio programs are great and bring back memories.  Hope your recovery goes well.
> View attachment 34937



Your posts always cheer me up dennis just never what i expect to hear or see  im surprised you can even be sensible 

Dare i ask how you got concussion? I went to work with a cut up face after having a rather aggressive fight with a tree and the ground when i went otb on my mountain bike. Didnt realise how bad my face looked apparently i just didnt look in the mirror that morning and got sent to the docs as soon as my boss turned up because she thought i probably had concussion the injuries were minor compared to the 5-6 mile limp home from the place i crashed because my glasses got well and truely smashed up so couldnt see well enough to ride back. Fyi dennis this happened before midnight so im sorry that blows your theory out the water at least this once . Never got told to have rest or not use screens though pretty sure i just slept because i had the worse headache iv ever experienced. Still got the scar next to my mouth to remind me of my lack of biking skills lol not really sure why im typing this, maybe it will just remind you your not alone


----------



## Dennis (Jan 9, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> I love how this is often the very first thing that people think of when they hear Colorado, even though we weren't the first and are not the only state to have legal recreational marijuana.
> (I voted for legalization and now truly regret it, as it has basically ruined our state - 80,000 new residents in 2017 alone! we are busting at the seams!!)



Yes, I'm sure  there are big changes, not all good.  I'm already seeing changes in Florida since medical marijuana was legalized and is a mess due to political wrangling.  My part of  the state is being discovered but south and central Florida have been busting at the seams for years.  We still have our old Florida look in so many places.



Chris_S said:


> Fyi this happened before midnight so im sorry that blows your theory out the water at least this once . Never got told to have rest or not use screens though pretty sure i just slept because i had the worse headache iv ever experienced. Still got the scar next to my mouth to remind me of my lack of biking skills lol not really sure why im typing this, maybe it will just remind you your not alone



Sorry to hear about the crash.  I, Dennis, in my varied cycling experiences covering many thousands of fun miles, did once encounter a most impressive pine tree on a downhill run and did challenge it.  The tree won, as they most often do.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 9, 2019)

Dennis said:


> Yes, I'm sure  there are big changes, not all good.  I'm already seeing changes in Florida since medical marijuana was legalized and is a mess due to political wrangling.  My part of  the state is being discovered but south and central Florida have been busting at the seams for years.  We still have our old Florida look in so many places.


Don't get me wrong, our state is awesome, it's just that due to marijuana (among other things of course, but that being the main crux of it) our state's infrastructure has not been able to keep up with the volume of people. Period. 
Since 2016, (a mere 2 years after the legalization) our homeless population has quadrupled, our un- and underemployment rates have gone up at least 2 full percent points, and our schools and highway systems haven't seen even a fraction of the revenue promised due to the sale of pot. 
And I guess I stand corrected. Us and Washington state were actually the first states to legalize recreational marijuana, whereas California was the first to legalize medical marijuana. 

And now I will get off my proverbial soap box. LOL I love our state and will never leave, so I guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 9, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Don't get me wrong, our state is awesome, it's just that due to marijuana (among other things of course, but that being the main crux of it) our state's infrastructure has not been able to keep up with the volume of people. Period.
> Since 2016, (a mere 2 years after the legalization) our homeless population has quadrupled, our un- and underemployment rates have gone up at least 2 full percent points, and our schools and highway systems haven't seen even a fraction of the revenue promised due to the sale of pot.
> And I guess I stand corrected. Us and Washington state were actually the first states to legalize recreational marijuana, whereas California was the first to legalize medical marijuana.
> 
> And now I will get off my proverbial soap box. LOL I love our state and will never leave, so I guess it doesn't really matter.


Stay on your soapbox.  People need to consider many things when making changes.  I knew the tax situation was not as good as expected and a lot will be better when the politicians in DC get their act together and change some drug laws.   It's probably worse in your area than in rural areas (assuming, I don't know) but as I said in another thread today, Colorado is a beautiful state with so much to offer. The outdoor recreation offerings are outstanding.  I love it there.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 9, 2019)

Dennis said:


> Stay on your soapbox.  People need to consider many things when making changes.  I knew the tax situation was not as good as expected and a lot will be better when the politicians in DC get their act together and change some drug laws.   It's probably worse in your area than in rural areas (assuming, I don't know) but as I said in another thread today, Colorado is a beautiful state with so much to offer. The outdoor recreation offerings are outstanding.  I love it there.


I'm on that thread too! LOL

Yeah, Leadville is one of my favorite places of all time to be. There is a lake there called Turquoise Lake. Fishing, hiking, camping, backpacking. I love it. Here are just a few google pics of the place. I have pics of my own that out do these, but they are on my home computer. 

https://www.google.com/search?safe=...XFx4MKHYCoDakQ4lYIKSgA&biw=1680&bih=959&dpr=1


----------



## Meena (Jan 9, 2019)

Dennis said:


> Mama always told me nothing good ever happens after midnight but I had to find out for myself.
> View attachment 34937







Chris_S said:


> Your posts always cheer me up dennis just never what i expect to hear or see  im surprised you can even be sensible
> 
> Dare i ask how you got concussion? I went to work with a cut up face after having a rather aggressive fight with a tree and the ground when i went otb on my mountain bike. Never got told to have rest or not use screens though pretty sure i just slept because i had the worse headache iv ever experienced.



I have blackout curtains on the BR window AND doorway.  Misjudged the doorway returning from the bathroom.  Thought i was stepping THROUGH the door but instead strode right into the metal doorframe with my eyebrow bone at a decent forward lunge.  

They take brain injuries a ton more seriously now than they used to.  I had 2 TBIs between age 16 and 24 (pre-1981), and nothing was done with them - no special exams, no checking for concussion, ziltch.  Nowadays, with a headache like you described, you'd probably be monitored in a hospital.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 9, 2019)

Get well soon Meena 



jcandleattic said:


> I love how this is often the very first thing that people think of when they hear Colorado, even though we weren't the first and are not the only state to have legal recreational marijuana.
> (I voted for legalization and now truly regret it, as it has basically ruined our state - 80,000 new residents in 2017 alone! we are busting at the seams!!)


I'm very surprised to hear this.  Legalising wacky backy is coming up on our political agenda right now, and I spent HOURS trying to explain to Mum and her husband how legalising it won't necessarily increase the use of it, but it will decrease the amount of crime that surrounds it.  I don't touch the stuff personally, but am all for legalisation.  Anyhoo - the fact that your population has increased to take advantage of legalisation is something I would never have even thought of.  Luckily we don't have states, so if the law is changed, it changes for the whole country.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 9, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> I'm on that thread too! LOL
> 
> Yeah, Leadville is one of my favorite places of all time to be. There is a lake there called Turquoise Lake. Fishing, hiking, camping, backpacking. I love it. Here are just a few google pics of the place. I have pics of my own that out do these, but they are on my home computer.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?safe=strict&tbm=isch&q=Turquoise+Lake&chips=q:turquoise+lake,g_1:leadville:ZpUKqcLwKsg=&usg=AI4_-kR0Kp2--8ReMAJQGEg0mAEegK8yVw&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiz85aJyuHfAhXFx4MKHYCoDakQ4lYIKSgA&biw=1680&bih=959&dpr=1


Wow!  Beautiful!  My son wants to work in Colorado as a design engineer for one of the bicycle component companies there.  I hope he gets on with them before I'm moved to "the home".   That will make even longer visits a reality.



KiwiMoose said:


> I'm very surprised to hear this.  Legalising wacky backy is coming up on our political agenda right now, and I spent HOURS trying to explain to Mum and her husband how legalising it won't necessarily increase the use of it, but it will decrease the amount of crime that surrounds it.  I don't touch the stuff personally, but am all for legalisation.  Anyhoo - the fact that your population has increased to take advantage of legalisation is something I would never have even thought of.  Luckily we don't have states, so if the law is changed, it changes for the whole country.


It might decrease crime.  There are always people who want to escape taxation or other rules.  Fact of life, no escape.  If it had been legalized nationally here in the states I don't think problems would be as great, or maybe not as concentrated in only a few areas,  but you have to remember that nothing is perfect, and there ain't no such thing as a free lunch.  I see NZ has passed laws on people from outside the country buying homes due to the escalating home prices caused by so much money from China and elsewhere being invested in real estate.   NZ citizens are finding it difficult to buy.

Oh my.  Meena I fear we (I) have highjacked your thread.  My apologies.  OK, folks, Meena is trying to reduce screen time on Drs orders.  We should help.   Get well soon.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 9, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> I'm very surprised to hear this.  Legalising wacky backy is coming up on our political agenda right now, and I spent HOURS trying to explain to Mum and her husband how legalising it won't necessarily increase the use of it, but it will decrease the amount of crime that surrounds it.  I don't touch the stuff personally, but am all for legalisation.  Anyhoo - the fact that your population has increased to take advantage of legalisation is something I would never have even thought of.  Luckily we don't have states, so if the law is changed, it changes for the whole country.


What happened here, because we were only 1 of 3 states at the very beginning, and the other 2 states are rainy dreary states, people would come here specifically to get it. Then once they got here they realized they needed to get a job, to get money to buy it, but because EVERYBODY else came here at the same time, there were no jobs, so they would end up stuck here, with no job, no money to leave, and end up on the streets. Those that could afford to stay bought up the real estate at such a fast rate that it drove the prices up enormously, so now an average, nothing fancy, no frills attached in a not so great neighborhood house is no less than $300k, where the average is right around $500k, to buy. Our infrastructure was just not prepared for it. At all. 

IF (IMO that is) it were to have been legalized nation wide, all at the same time, instead of state by state, here and there, things would have been better and it would have stabilized much sooner and the few states at the beginning wouldn't have seen such an influx in such a short amount of time.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 9, 2019)

Since you aren't supposed to read, how about pod casts? I like the app Pod Bean a lot. I am super into a pod cast called My Dad Wrote a P @ rn @ right now. This guy's father wrote a DREADFUL "[email protected]" novel = so this guy and his 2 friends read a chapter a week and make fun of it. It got VERY big and has guest stars - including Elijah Wood. Definitely raunchy, though. 

In a non-raunchy vein, I like "Stuff You Should Know." They pick a random topic and discuss it. Topics include crayons and Attila the Hun.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 9, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> What happened here, because we were only 1 of 3 states at the very beginning, and the other 2 states are rainy dreary states, people would come here specifically to get it. Then once they got here they realized they needed to get a job, to get money to buy it, but because EVERYBODY else came here at the same time, there were no jobs, so they would end up stuck here, with no job, no money to leave, and end up on the streets.
> 
> IF (IMO that is) it were to have been legalized nation wide, all at the same time, instead of state by state, here and there, things would have been better and it would have stabilized much sooner and the few states at the beginning wouldn't have seen such an influx in such a short amount of time.



A lot of those folks on the street are probably finding out that the old saying "Pot will get you through times of no money better than money will get you through times of no pot" might sound cute but can be tough to live.  

Whoops!  I did it again.  Highjacked.  Sorry.  Heal, Meena!


----------



## Chris_S (Jan 9, 2019)

Dennis said:


> Sorry to hear about the crash.  I, Dennis, in my varied cycling experiences covering many thousands of fun miles, did once encounter a most impressive pine tree on a downhill run and did challenge it.  The tree won, as they most often do.



They do tend to hurt alot when they win said fights dont they i got told i looked like id done a round with mike tyson in the ring lol might be coincidence but i have a cat i named tyson after that very boxer and his brother is called bruno after big Frankey Bruno maybe thats where i got the idea lol I dont ride anymore i go to the gym instead but i used to ride at least every other day my bike cost about £1800 so i wont sell it as i one day hope to get back on it and riding again.



Meena said:


> I have blackout curtains on the BR window AND doorway.  Misjudged the doorway returning from the bathroom.  Thought i was stepping THROUGH the door but instead strode right into the metal doorframe with my eyebrow bone at a decent forward lunge.
> 
> They take brain injuries a ton more seriously now than they used to.  I had 2 TBIs between age 16 and 24 (pre-1981), and nothing was done with them - no special exams, no checking for concussion, ziltch.  Nowadays, with a headache like you described, you'd probably be monitored in a hospital.



Ouchy that sounds painful. This bike accident was only about 3 years ago so not talking pre 2000s or anything. I know they are talking things like that with more seriousness I have a season ticket for my local rugby league team and they get taken off for 10 minutes for a concussion test if they have a suspected knock to the head and they cantt play again in that match if they fail and if they have so many in the space of a specific time they just arnt allowed to play for a given number of matches which is good because rugby injuries can be life changing and they are finially taking proper care of the players like they should be with this rule.



jcandleattic said:


> What happened here, because we were only 1 of 3 states at the very beginning, and the other 2 states are rainy dreary states, people would come here specifically to get it. Then once they got here they realized they needed to get a job, to get money to buy it, but because EVERYBODY else came here at the same time, there were no jobs, so they would end up stuck here, with no job, no money to leave, and end up on the streets. Those that could afford to stay bought up the real estate at such a fast rate that it drove the prices up enormously, so now an average, nothing fancy, no frills attached in a not so great neighborhood house is no less than $300k, where the average is right around $500k, to buy. Our infrastructure was just not prepared for it. At all.
> 
> IF (IMO that is) it were to have been legalized nation wide, all at the same time, instead of state by state, here and there, things would have been better and it would have stabilized much sooner and the few states at the beginning wouldn't have seen such an influx in such a short amount of time.



Have you watched a program on netflix called murder mountain cant remember where its at but its an area in America think iv not even watched it all but what i did watch was really eye opening and honestly makes a lot of sense too unfortuatly. It also shows what you are talking about with the influx of new residents but it has a sinister twist to thier stories its a true documentry style program not fiction

 Would also recommend it too @KiwiMoose if you want a different look on things.

See you did it again dennis made me laugh with that last sentence it wasnt only you who highjacked the thread a few of us went off topic lol


----------



## KiwiMoose (Jan 9, 2019)

Chris_S said:


> Have you watched a program on netflix called murder mountain cant remember where its at but its an area in America think iv not even watched it all but what i did watch was really eye opening and honestly makes a lot of sense too unfortuatly. It also shows what you are talking about with the influx of new residents but it has a sinister twist to thier stories its a true documentry style program not fiction
> 
> Would also recommend it too @KiwiMoose if you want a different look on things.
> 
> See you did it again dennis made me laugh with that last sentence it wasnt only you who highjacked the thread a few of us went off topic lol



Will look it up.  I loved 'Dallas Buyers Club' with Matthew McConaughey.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 9, 2019)

Chris_S said:


> See you did it again dennis made me laugh with that last sentence it wasnt only you who highjacked the thread a few of us went off topic lol


Guilty!!  Sorry! 

And I don't even think I had the decency to say - @Meena Heal thyself (not with pot) but with rest, and following Dr's orders. Concussions are no joke, don't play with your brain!!



KiwiMoose said:


> Will look it up.  I loved 'Dallas Buyers Club' with Matthew McConaughey.


Me too!!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 9, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Me too!!


Last time I promise Meena!
Murder Mountain is about Humboldt County in California.  Long time pot growing area.  I was stationed in Nam back in the day with a guy from there.  Yes, he did and probably still does.

Meena,  we're so bad.


----------



## Meena (Jan 10, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Guilty!!  Sorry!
> 
> And I don't even think I had the decency to say - @Meena Heal thyself (not with pot) but with rest, and following Dr's orders. Concussions are no joke, don't play with your brain!!



Thank you!  No worries!  I'm doing the best I can with the restrictions, and sleeping as much as possible.



Dennis said:


> Last time I promise Meena!
> 
> Meena,  we're so bad.




Naw, i think you're all Adorable!


----------



## Hendejm (Jan 10, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> 80,000 new residents in 2017 alone! we are busting at the seams!!)


We get that plus more visitors/tourists on any given day....heck DISNEY alone averages 140,000 tourists DAILY! Wanna trade?


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 10, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> We get that plus more visitors/tourists on any given day....heck DISNEY alone averages 140,000 tourists DAILY! Wanna trade?



Yes, yes I would. Because that would mean there is land/housing to purchase (here there is none unless you go so far out you aren't close to anything, because these are permanent residents, not just visitors) 
So yes, if it was just tourists, visitors and not permanent residents, I would take it in a heartbeat. 
We get plenty of visitors here also due to our Mountains and National Parks - we average 80 million tourists per year (219k per day average) which is also 40% higher than the national average, so it's all just a mess...


----------



## Dennis (Jan 10, 2019)

Hendejm said:


> We get that plus more visitors/tourists on any given day....heck DISNEY alone averages 140,000 tourists DAILY! Wanna trade?


My sister lives in Longwood.    To me, the only place to  live in Florida is north of Ocala and it's starting to fill up.


----------



## Meena (Jan 14, 2019)

I have to go back to work tomorrow, even if it's a half day.  Yesterday I could tell that i was still not 'right', but I started taking Boswelia yesterday on recommendation from my massage therapist, and do feel a bit better today.  Getting a second cranial-sacral session tonight for good measure, and then just hope for the best, i guess.  Don't have the money for the fancy isht like cat scans right now.

UPDATE - Going to the doctor tomorrow.  Not sure about work.


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 15, 2019)

Good luck at the doctors Meena ... I hope you feel better when you wake up


----------



## Donee' (Jan 15, 2019)

Dennis said:


> Yes, I'm sure  there are big changes, not all good.  I'm already seeing changes in Florida since medical marijuana was legalized and is a mess due to political wrangling.  My part of  the state is being discovered but south and central Florida have been busting at the seams for years.  We still have our old Florida look in so many places.



USA should just do what South Africa has recently done - just legalise it throughout the country and you wont have people moving counties (?? counties)

We need a new thread about marijuana.

I make a "dope soap"


----------



## Meena (Jan 15, 2019)

Donee' said:


> We need a new thread about marijuana.
> 
> I make a "dope soap"



With CBD oil - Is that what you mean?



SaltedFig said:


> Good luck at the doctors Meena ... I hope you feel better when you wake up



Thanks -- I didn't, much.  Went to a neurologist (since this was not my first rodeo), and got ordered another week at home.  You guys may have noticed that I've been resting a LOT more.


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 16, 2019)

Donee' said:


> USA should just do what South Africa has recently done - just legalise it throughout the country and you wont have people moving counties (?? counties)



Oh heck no!  No flippin' way!    It's legal in my state and now we're dealing with high drivers, high shoppers, high people just hanging in parking lots or restaurant and all of the bad behavior that goes with it - like high people thinking my 11 year old is adorable and wanting to stroke her hair and stuff like that. 

She also has closely witnessed 2 car/pedestrian accidents in 2 years due to high people being stupid - complete with broken body parts and blood.

  Not to mention you can smell the odor - which means we're exposed to it.

I am all for pharmaceutical use and research, but legalizing it just made life more dangerous.


----------



## Donee' (Jan 16, 2019)

lenarenee said:


> Oh heck no!  No flippin' way!    It's legal in my state and now we're dealing with high drivers, high shoppers, high people just hanging in parking lots or restaurant and all of the bad behavior that goes with it - like high people thinking my 11 year old is adorable and wanting to stroke her hair and stuff like that.
> 
> She also has closely witnessed 2 car/pedestrian accidents in 2 years due to high people being stupid - complete with broken body parts and blood.
> 
> ...



with THC and CBD for the soap
But yes - I agree with you - all the meth heads wander around thinking they can do what they like.  Here its only for personal use in your personal space (home etc).If they had legalised it in all states in USA you wouldnt have these huge onslaughts of weed tourism - all the idiots would stay in there own state.


----------



## MGM (Jan 16, 2019)

lenarenee said:


> Oh heck no!  No flippin' way!    It's legal in my state and now we're dealing with high drivers, high shoppers, high people just hanging in parking lots or restaurant and all of the bad behavior that goes with it
> 
> I am all for pharmaceutical use and research, but legalizing it just made life more dangerous.



Fascinating. In the time that pot's been legal in Canada, I've noticed no difference whatsoever, nor have I read any reports of more impaired driving, etc. Texting while driving is still a much bigger problem here (although we just got new, very strict laws last week).

Now meth, that's a whole other story...that is a public safety issue.


----------



## jcandleattic (Jan 16, 2019)

lenarenee said:


> Oh heck no!  No flippin' way!    It's legal in my state and now we're dealing with high drivers, high shoppers, high people just hanging in parking lots or restaurant and all of the bad behavior that goes with it - like high people thinking my 11 year old is adorable and wanting to stroke her hair and stuff like that.
> 
> She also has closely witnessed 2 car/pedestrian accidents in 2 years due to high people being stupid - complete with broken body parts and blood.
> 
> ...


We haven't really seen that here, just the influx of people because it's not legal everywhere else. Studies have repeatedly shown that just because it's legal doesn't mean more people are smoking/eating it, just that now they don't have to go to jail if they have it in their pockets.  Also statistically - here in CO anyway, DUI's and other alcohol related illegalities have actually gone down 6% overall - doesn't seem like much, but IMO that's huge. 
I work downtown where there are a lot of dispensaries and grow houses. I've been down here 15 years, and the only thing I see more of is homeless people. I don't see more high people than I did before.



Donee' said:


> all the meth heads wander around thinking they can do what they like.


Meth is on a completely different level than pot.


----------



## Donee' (Jan 16, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Meth is on a completely different level than pot.


agree with you completely

It really is a fascinating subject - the whole pot thing.  I am just glad that the vast majority of people are now talking about it and asking questions - its not that big taboo that it used to be.
I have to say that the vibe in South Africa when it was legalised for personal use was fantastic (similar to when we had the olympics here and when we won the world cup) - great sense of unity and achievement between all races (I am not a huge smoker but I really dont like being told what I can or cannot do especially when it comes to something that used to be grown and consumed naturally (with all the growhouses and cross breeding it isnt natural at all now though - but it is still a plant that has to be grown and its not manufactured in a lab)
hahahhahha - we have just continued to hijack poor meenas concussion - sorry meena.


----------



## Jeannie Hinyard (Jan 17, 2019)

I, too, am a Colorado resident, but I live on the western slope of the Rockies in a very rural area.   We have not had the huge population increases, etc. as Meena, but we had lots of shady people coming in to buy up small acreages to raise pot illegally.  We also have seen an increase in young children (elementary and middle school) bringing it to school and/or overdosing because their parents leave it lying around.  There are commercials on TV warning people to lock up their pot.  I, personally, feel that if it were legalized nationally, Colorado would not have all the problems we are experiencing.


----------



## Meena (Jan 29, 2019)

Well, back to the doctor today.  Haven't been able to work more than 4.5 hours, so far, and not without repercussions.  Apparently,  my job is a whole other level of brain use than reading a soap forum...


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 29, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## melinda48 (Jan 29, 2019)

Meena said:


> Just wanted you all to know that I'm being a bad girl right now, reading the Forum, because I got diagnosed with a concussion yesterday (happened wee hours of Saturday aka Friday night) and have been ordered:  Rest, NO screen time (computers, tv, etc), and not even to read a book!!  Through the end of the week!!!  OMG, what do they think I'm supposed to DO with all this sideline time??!??!?  The 3 days off of work is nice, but I can't think of what to use the time for with such severe restrictions...  [I could try my first CP batch, IF I had been able to find Lye in this wretched part of town].
> 
> Anyway, wanted you to know why you may not see me much ... or maybe you will anyway, since I am finding all of YOU and this subject Irresistible!!


Don’t take this lightly.Take good care of yourself-looking forward to seeing you when you get back!


----------



## Meena (Jan 29, 2019)

melinda48 said:


> Don’t take this lightly.Take good care of yourself-looking forward to seeing you when you get back!



Thanks, Melinda.  Was just tallying up the entire month of January, and i've worked a total of 6 days, counting partial days.  Not good!  _Really_ not good for buying soap stuff!!


----------



## Dawni (Jan 29, 2019)

Yes, but I'd rather you not suffer any repercussions than see any soap from you... You have, indeed, been a naughty @Meena.

Lol that sounded weird when I read it again. I just came across this now and hadn't realized otherwise I'd have scolded you every day 

Listen to the doc now and get rest.. The proper rest.


----------



## Meena (Jan 30, 2019)

Getting an MRI on Friday.  Won't cost as much as I thought it was gonna, or I probably would have done it sooner.  
Not that it's cheap out-of-pocket, but it's not $3500 like I thought they were.


----------



## MGM (Jan 31, 2019)

Meena said:


> Getting an MRI on Friday.  Won't cost as much as I thought it was gonna, or I probably would have done it sooner.
> Not that it's cheap out-of-pocket, but it's not $3500 like I thought they were.


Good luck! I had my brain MRIed once---then I took the scans and put one on a tshirt, so that was fun. Hopefully you'll also have a good treatment path!


----------



## Meena (Jan 31, 2019)

MGM said:


> Good luck! I had my brain MRIed once---then I took the scans and put one on a tshirt, so that was fun. Hopefully you'll also have a good treatment path!



What a great idea!!  Thanks for the well wishes, dear MGM!


----------



## MGM (Feb 5, 2019)

Meena said:


> What a great idea!!  Thanks for the well wishes, dear MGM!


How was the MRI? Did I miss the update??


----------



## Meena (Feb 5, 2019)

Good afternoon, I was literally thinking of you 5 minutes before I turned my computer on.  (Just got up at 12)  I had the MRI but haven't heard anything yet.  I think the report is due by today.  Something about the MRI itself seemed to trigger some brain things and set me back a bit, and I wasn't doing well for about 3 days after.  I thought that was odd!  Thanks so much for asking!


----------



## MGM (Feb 5, 2019)

Meena said:


> Something about the MRI itself seemed to trigger some brain things and set me back a bit, and I wasn't doing well for about 3 days after.  I thought that was odd!  Thanks so much for asking!


:-( well you've been putting on a brave face on SMF, 'cause i totally even forgot that you were having it!
Here's hoping they find something fixable! You don't want them to find nothing at all, or you'll just keep looking :-(


----------



## Meena (Feb 10, 2019)

I am scheduled to go back to work Tuesday.  Hoping my brain has had enough rest, what with sleeping or at least in bed 12 - 15 hours a day!!  Criminy, I hope I remember how to get up and go to work after a month of sleeping till 11 a or 12 p !!!

*I am going to miss all you peeps!*  I anticipate SMF will be popping into my head every half hour, and my curiosity will be So High about what you all are doing and saying.  As @Marilyn Norgart observed last week, it's getting really hard to keep up around here, lately!!

I'll be around at night, time permitting, serial-posting like I do.  I'll really miss being able to reply to posts while they are fresh...


----------



## Meena (Feb 15, 2019)

In case anyone is curious how I'm doing now (or even remembers ), I completed 4 days of work this week and did pretty well.  A few minor issues.  I would judge myself as about 85% better, looking back at the week and the stumbles, bumbles,  and times I tripped over my tongue.  

Good to be working and making money again, though.   My boss brought in a temp on the 5th and is still using her to help me, so I don't have to be stressed out.  I'm very appreciate of that.  In the past, they've just let my work pile up when I was out.


----------



## LaToya (Feb 16, 2019)

@Meena wow I know that hurt. Around the eyes and nose are sensitive anyway. I really feel bad that are aren't able to read or watch TV. I'm not even sure that you should be soaping but hey you have to do something to pass the time. Get well soon


----------



## Meena (Feb 16, 2019)

Thanks, @LaToya.  I'm getting there!


----------

